# Several updated foal pictures...



## Erica (Mar 30, 2008)

Most of them are already HAIRY MONSTERS, as we are having temps go from 75 to 25 and back and forth so they are just growing hair like crazy!!!

These aren't special pictures as they are some I snapped myself while walking - or tracking through the MUD today (as yet again we got drenched this weekend)

Erica's Knock U Out - "Knockout", bay or silver bay pinto colt with two blue eyes, 12 days old

(Erica's Knock Your Socks Off HOF - multi National Champion x Cross country Take Your Breath Away HOF - Res. National Champion) Full brother to Erica's Total Knockout, He's a little guy expect him to mature about 31" at most I think...












Erica's ........no name yet, overo colt with two blue eyes, 11 days old

(Erica's Just Wait and See x Cross country Take Your Breath Away HOF - Res. National Champion) Full brother to Erica's Take A Look At Me
















Erica's Big City Attention Please - "Atty", 3 weeks old bay filly

(AD I'll Make My Own Design - multi National championproducer x Little Kings Big City Bucks - Multi National Champion producer) Full sister to Erica's Big City Prankster Bucks and Erica's Big City Baileys on Ice
















Erica's Big City Echo Me Perfect - "Perfect", buckskin filly almost 2 months old

(Applewood Farms Echos Adventures - national Champion producer x Little Kings Big City Bucks - Multi National Champion producer) Full sister to Erica's Big City Conspiracy Theory, she's a little girl as well expect her to mature at 30".











Erica's Big City Best Believe It - "Betsy", 1.5 months old furball bay filly

(Erica's EK Rowdy Lady - multi national champion producer x Little Kings Big City Buck - Multi National Champion producer) Full sister to Erica's UnBuckn' Believeable

with Perfect, her best bud






Erica's Big City No Denying Me - "Meme", close to a month old bay filly

(LM Hawks Queen of Denial x Little Kings Big City Bucks - Multi National Champion producer)
















Erica's Take Me To The Top - "Topper", almost 4 months old

(Cross County Lil Bacon Bits - multi National Champion producer x Cross Country Take My Breath Away HOF - Res. National Champion)






I have no idea why some are so BIG.....photobucket.......they are all showing small on their host site....


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 30, 2008)

All the pictures showed up great in size, not big at all.

They're all beautiful and I'm still stealing Knockout, sorry.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Mar 30, 2008)

They are lovely.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jill (Mar 30, 2008)

Erica, they are all so beautiful!!! I think I have a favorite x 7 or so (as I love them ALL)



:wub


----------



## vvf (Mar 30, 2008)

Boy, I really like those Taker babies!!


----------



## Devon (Mar 30, 2008)

Awesome photos!

I love the taker foals too!

LOVE LOVE LOVE Knockout.


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 30, 2008)

They all look great and very very furry. Very nice Erica, your foals keep improving.

I still just love Looker's brother. Did you get my e-mail of names?...


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh my, yes, I've got some favorites hiding in that group! They're all growing up nice with the bay fillies especially growing into themselves. Little "Perfect" is enough to make we wish I showed the tinies and "Unnamed" is absolutely stunning.



There's so many great names available with his parents' monikers! I can't wait to see what you come up with.

Leia


----------



## Leeana (Mar 31, 2008)

My fave are Topper, Betsy and Perfect





One of these days you are going to run out of names lol



.


----------



## Erica (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'm really happy with each and every one of them, actually am having a really hard time deciding which ones to keep (or it's more like which ones to offer)

I hate showing weanlings but I figure I'll have a few out come Nationals, planning on putting Topper up to show this summer, as she's ready to wean soon as she's 4 months old this week; and with her mom being 23 I'm weaning her next time the signs are right, as she's eating grain like a big horse and will do fine. I'm so ready to get that hair off of her, she's ALL fuzz, and little toothpick legs on her....

I'm really struck on "Atty" right now, she reminds me a lot of her brother Prankster in a different color. All the babies are spoiled absoulety rotten, but this one, and Design always sort of keeps her foals to herself, so Atty is a little standoffish, but I just love her look. Atty has this shoulder and butt and expression..

Perfect is Attitude or ATTITUDE, she's going to be one sharp little filly next year, and I may show her as a weanling in the smallest class, I think if I showed AMHA she'd be in the 26" under. I don't intenitally bred for the tinies, but have a few small mares, and when they come out like this I could care less, she's just stunning, very arrogant. Her personality is too much, I think it comes more from the dam, as she is a maternal sister to Destiny and he if full of it for sure...

KnockOut he's just too neat, you look at him and he gives you that oh you lookn' at me, take it all in as I'm bad a**, runs and prances all over the place. Drove Knocker crazy for a few days and then I think she realized to just give up and watch. These pictures don't do his head justice as it's just dishy, tiny, got a hook in his neck naturally and he's pretty small.

Unnamed one is stunning, very refined, very refined neck, leggy, and that color. He's very alert and just stands and looks and will show all day. His mom is a very mellow, people loving mare and this guy is high wire like dad.

Betsy reminds me so much of her sister Believe, ultra headed, big hipped, upright, necky and spoiled rotten. She thinks she is a person I think.....

Meme is so petite, a little doll, very sweet, refined, tiny headed, long neck. She looks like she's going to be smaller than I thought she would have, she's got lots of leg but she's not that big at all.

They are all either Rowdy or Buckeroo bred and 4 of the 7 are a combination of the two lines.

Looking on to the next ones.....should have cams up and running by tonight again; and I have one that I think is pretty close (within a couple days!)

Redboy daughter in foal to BTU son; first Bandito baby of the year (other than Sheryls stunning little girl~)


----------



## Lisa Strass (Mar 31, 2008)

Lots of cuties in there, Erica



I can't believe you have one almost old enough to wean already, but the year is flying by.

How many more do you have to go?


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 31, 2008)

All I have to say is WOW!! gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous.


----------



## Erica (Mar 31, 2008)

Lisa,

I have 11 more to foal out, 8 of my own, one mare that me and Belinda co-own, the other two are Jill's mare she bought from me (double) she is still down here and will be leaving after the foal is safe on the ground and Double will possibly get a ta someone, then Larry and Debbie have a mare up here (Tori) who I wasn't for sure caught in foal but saw it kicking the other day; they have her for sale as well, but we are going to get the foal on the ground first, the later two are bred to Big City.

Excitied about the rest of them, wasn't 100% sure on two of mine, but saw and felt lots of movement on one and US'd the other and both in foal!!!

in foal to Cross country Take My Breath Away HOF

Erica's I've Got Angel Eyes HOF .........I may sleep in the barn for this one, Angels about like Knocker to me

Erica's RFM Spring Thunder HOF

Erica's Can't Touch This

in foal to Little Kings Big City Buck

Mountian Meadows Dancing in Diamonds

in foal to Erica's Echos of My Destiny HOF

Erica's Shezzz Got Legz

in foal to Little Kings B T Buck Bandito

Cross Country Good Day Sunshine

Manson Red Roan Spotted Socks Lady HOF

Little Kings Wild Thunder

and then 1/2 tail as you and I know her; or

Wall Streets Lucky Illusion in foal to The Admiral

Sunshine is acting like she will go this week and then the others best wait until after this weekend is over with; then I'm afaird it willl be like dominos, one after the other as they are all progressing about the same, most have started pretty decent udders and are starting to drop in V's heavily.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 31, 2008)

They're all very, very nice, but Knockout and "unnamed" are my favs so far!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm calling dibs on Angel's foal. HAHA


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 31, 2008)

wow

very pretty foals.

Love to see your foals Erica.


----------



## Tony (Mar 31, 2008)

Erica, I really admire your horses. You have some of the most outstanding ones that I have seen in a long time. You also seem to get consistant quality. Congratulations.


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Mar 31, 2008)

I am in love with Knockout.





They are all STUNNING Erica.. I admire every single one of your horses.


----------



## Kendra (Mar 31, 2008)

My favorite is Atty ... no question!!


----------



## chandab (Mar 31, 2008)

I love Atty and Perfect.

They are all precious, but those are my favorite.


----------



## maranatha minis (Mar 31, 2008)

Love 'em all. I couldn't decide which one I wanted either. I am glad i don't have to choose. I would have horses EVERY WHERE!! Congrats!!


----------



## Jessica_06 (Mar 31, 2008)

They all are looking fantastic! I was trying to pick just one I'd take home and I couldn't They are all fantastic! I will admit though there is something special about Atty I think she'd be a keeper IMO And your 2 boys are fantastic as well!




But really everyone is great!

Good Luck with the rest that are yet to come.

Thanks for sharing looking forward to seeing the rest.


----------



## bonloubri (Mar 31, 2008)

That is quite a lineup. I really like the picture of little miss "Perfect" strutting her stuff. Too Cute.


----------



## carlenehorse (Mar 31, 2008)

Erica those are wonderful foals. How do you get their attention for the photos? Their little head just come right up.

Carlene


----------



## Gena (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations Erica!! They are ALL outstanding foals!! I always enjoy the photos of your foals each year! It would be really hard deciding which ones to keep and which to let go, I love them all, you are truly blessed!!!


----------



## Russ (Mar 31, 2008)

Beautiful foal crop! Can't wait to see more babies.....





My favorite of the season(so far) is Atty...LOVE her look and LOVE this cross!


----------



## Miniequine (Apr 1, 2008)

WOW,

They are all beautiful. Congrats!!!

~Sandy


----------



## hairicane (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow, they are all lovely


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow, they are all gorgeous, but my favorite is Knockout!!!! I am just so impressed with the consistent quality you get.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Apr 5, 2008)

They are all just lovely, beautiful confirmation too. What a show string! Love them all.

Mary


----------

